# Escape From Gamut City GAME THREAD



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2009)

*The D20 Modern - Escape From Gamut City Game Thread*

The OOC thread is here...

PCs:
Ben (Soulnova)
Beatrix (CTK)
Mater's character
Sarah (Muk)
________________________________________________________________

Gamut City is a glimmering monument to the accomplishments of the races of the world. A truly modern city nestled in between the ocean on one side, mountains on another and the dense forests on the third side. Buildings of steel, brick and glass tower over the rain slicked streets as the sun sinks below the horizon. 



Gamut city is among the largest cities in the world, taking weeks to traverse on foot and protected by a magic barrier. The city thrives a metropolis because of its safety behind the barrier, this is the only thing that protects this city and others like it. 



In the center of this labyrinth of a city, the bustling Gamut City Inn. It's patrons go about their their business, some in their rooms, others watching the entertainment. A luxurious ball room houses a lively and upbeat band down in the bottom of the Inn, with an open bar and buffet. ((The Characters start out here))



Little do the people spread throughout the hotel know, that they are on the eve of damning day...


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - -


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2009)

Ben got down from his car with a street map in his hand. He has never been in Gamut City so it took him almost 2 hours to find the damn inn.  

He took his backpack and his laptop and entered the Inn for a meal before going to his room. He was starving and craving for a turkey sandwich. "Buffet... ok... I guess that will do" 

He served himself a big plate of "everything" and started eating in the first table he found, while he turned on his laptop to check out the "Empire's Era" Forums. "I hope they have wireless here..." he murmured.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2009)

The inside of the Inn is the opposite of the outside, warm, humid. The place is alive with people of all races and kinds. It seems that some of them might not even be patrons of the Inn...they might have come just to have some food and a drink. 

As Ben is using his laptop a lively looking old Dwarf woman approaches him, her hair is wrapped up in a bun and she touches Ben's arm warmly, "Are thing alright there, hon?" she says with her eyes going wide, "Anything I can get for you?" 

She's forced to speak loudly as the sound of the music and the other patrons has kind of blended into a white noise.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2009)

"Uh? No no... Im fine. Maybe some soda... " he answers the woman, but he's still very focused on his laptop. "Thank you in advance!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2009)

The old woman nods to Ben, "Alright can do," she says as she turns to fetch the Soda. She's gone only a few moments before returning, when she leaves the Soda she informs Ben, "My name is Myra, by the way..." 

A woman flagged Myra down, "Do you think I could get a soda too?" she asked. Myra nodded and continued away. The woman looked over at Ben, "So you're new in town?" she asked sweeping her dark brown hair back, "Looks like you're new..." she added with a smirk.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2009)

"Ben, thanks for the soda, Again" Ben told the dwarf woman. He looked up to the other lady and he shrugged. "Yeah, Im new around here. Bussiness trip, you could say" 

He open his mails to check on any messages from Command or his inmediate boss. The demolition was scheduled for the next day but he had to make sure all was fine for tomorrow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2009)

The woman introduces herself to Ben, "My name's Beatrix," she told him. 

The band takes a break now and the voices of the people in the room come in to fill in the void left by the lack of sound.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2009)

"Seems like a nice name. Mine is Ben." he offered his hand for shake "Are you also in a bussines trip?" Ben asked somewhat interested; he was eating from his plate and posting at the sametime. His eyes moved fast from the girl, the food and the Laptop.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2009)

"Business trip," she said taking his hand, "Yeah I guess its something like that." 

Myra returned with the soda, "Here you are hon," she said giving the drink to Beatrix, will you be having anything else?"

Beatrix shook her head, "No thank you."

After the waitress had left she asked Ben, "So are you enjoying the big city...or is it too hard to get around?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2009)

"Well, it was pain to find this Inn in the first place!" he says before drinking from his soda. "It's soo damn big. It's like a laberynth!" he jokes to the girl. "Besides, I dont travel much..."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

David walked into the inn.  After quick glances around he walked briskly over to the counter.  "I believe my father had a reservations here for a room.  Be under 'Nafziger'."  David didn't pay the lady on the counter much attention, he looked rather bored and annoyed.  These college visits were a pain and he and his dad got separated in the airport.  To make matter's worse his dad wasn't answering his cell phone. Oh well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

Beatrix laughed, fawning a little and even touching Ben's shoulder, "Yeah, I know what you mean. It's hard to get around in cities like this one...why even travel?" she commented. 

[enter David]

_David walked into the inn. After quick glances around he walked briskly over to the counter. "I believe my father had a reservations here for a room. Be under 'Nafziger'." David didn't pay the lady on the counter much attention, he looked rather bored and annoyed. These college visits were a pain and he and his dad got separated in the airport. To make matter's worse his dad wasn't answering his cell phone. Oh well. _

The dark haired woman at the counter, her name tag read 'Barbara' she turned to David from the computer behind the desk. The counter top was marble, polished so that if David bothers to glance down he will see his reflection. 

After a few moments of looking down, the woman shakes her head, her brown eyes trail back up and as she straights out her pressed, dark red blazer she says, "I'm sorry," then she pauses a moment to clear her throat, "There's no reservation here by that name..."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

After a few moments of looking down, the woman shakes her head, her brown eyes trail back up and as she straights out her pressed, dark red blazer she says, "I'm sorry," then she pauses a moment to clear her throat, "There's no reservation here by that name..."

David kept staying off into the distance for a second or two.  Then his attention snapped back to the present and his head whipped around to face the lady.  "Eh what?" His eyes got a little wider and he thought 'Oh, shit.'.  Without much of a pause though.  "Um.  How about, Yousey or Ned?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

Now Barbara searches through the computer for a second more. The keys click and there are sounds of little things on the screen in front of her that David can't see. She looks up, straightening a pair of crooked glasses on her face, "No sir, I have no reservations by either name..." she said. 

"We have really no vacancies left...if you'd like you could actually ask if there are any people who wouldn't mind having a roommate for the night..." she offered.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

Now Barbara searches through the computer for a second more. The keys click and there are sounds of little things on the screen in front of her that David can't see. She looks up, straightening a pair of crooked glasses on her face, "No sir, I have no reservations by either name..." she said. 

"We have really no vacancies left...if you'd like you could actually ask if there are any people who wouldn't mind having a roommate for the night..." she offered. 

David grabbed his hair rather distressed and looked down at himself in the reflective counter.  He mumbled to himself "Well this sucks."  Remembering his situation he looked up at the lady "Well thanks anyway."  He walked in a daze to a random chair with no one directly next to him. He flipped open his cell phone and called his dad again. "You've reached the cell phone of... _Ned Naf-_" David let his arm fall limp at his side, and the closed the phone.  Well this sucked.  He could ask someone to let him sleep in their room.  He could... that wouldn't be awkward at all.  Maybe later.  Maybe if his dad didn't show up.  But that wasn't going to happen of coarse, unless life decided to be a _real_ bitch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

A half hour passed and there was no sign of Naf. From where Daivd waited he could hear the joyous sounds of the ball room, smell the fresh food. Barbara called to him from the counter, "The food in there is free and its an open bar..." she paused, "If you're hungry..."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

Barbara called to him from the counter, "The food in there is free and its an open bar..." she paused, "If you're hungry..." 

David glanced over at her from his vigilance on the door. "Oh.  No, not right now.  But thanks for telling me."  He flipped his head back to the door almost-almost expecting it to be opening with his father stepping through the door.  But of coarse it wasn't.  He could feel a bead of hunger building in his stomach.  He knew he should feel hungry but he really wasn't. Yet.  He would be soon.  Just like he knew soon these doubts in his head would turn to certainty. 

Every false alarm when that door opened was crushing his hope.  Oh so slowly, and oh so steadily.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

Two hours passed and Barbara went off shift, a new person replaced her, his name was Marcus. There were some little tables off to one side of the room where people could wait or watch television. Outside it was growing darker now, rain had begun to fall.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Raj walked into the Inn

_Finally a place to rest_ he thought to himself. _All this damn travelling has made me so damn tired._

Raj walked over to the counter and faced the man on the other side of it. He read his name tag, which read Marcus

"Marcus, my good man" Raj called to him as if they had been friends for a long time. "I believe you have a room for me, under the last name of Saxena"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

Two hours crept by. It started to rain.  Omnious, yet it seemed to perfectly match his mood. The door creaked open and David's heart almost skipped a beat.  It was his dad!  Finally, goodness, it'd be nice to know what caused this delay.  It seems life hadn't decided to be a real bitch.  David pushed himself up from his chair, and banged his knee.  He looked down and winced in pain.  After letting out a soft curse he looked back up and was started to find that his 'dad' was in fact some other man named Saxena.  Another, not so soft, curse followed.  Hallucinations, that probably meant it was time to take a break from his vigilance and new found diet. 

Stiff legged he walked over to the free food buffet.  He picked through it unenthusiastically.  At least it was still warm, which was surprising. Life hadn't decided to be _that_ much of a jerk. He even got himself a salad in honor of his dad, who was currently screwing him over.  While eating David kept glances over at the door and didn't really notice the food much at all.  (except for that piece of broccoli that had tried to slip into his salad.  Even in his preoccupied state, that crap food hadn't got past his radar).  When he finished he quietly put back his plate and silverware and looked around (not very discreetly) for people to ask for help on the way back to his lonesome chair.  In a second he'd ask someone for help... in a second.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

"Well Mister Raj," Marcus started with his hands folded atop the counter, "Your room is actually being prepared now..." he paused, "If you'd like there is food in the ball room and an open bar." 

In the other room as David was picking his food he was bumped by a woman, "Oh excuse me," she said. Her drink had split against his shirt, "I'm sorry about that, she apologized grabbing him by the shirt and wiping at the mark roughly."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

"Thank you, Marcus" Raj replied to him. "And if you could, these are my bags. Please have the bellhop take them to my room." he said with a wink and handing him a small tip

Raj walked over to the Ball Room and took a look around. He saw people of many diverse backgrounds all eating and conversing. He watched as a woman bumped into a gentleman and spilled her drink over him" Raj chuckled at the amusing site as she rubbed at his shirt and decided to walk over to them

"Try using this" he said as he handed a handkerchief to the gentleman


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

Marcus nodded, "I will have your bags taken up," he said, "Here is the key...it will be a while longer though." 

(nice used of my other post )

Beatrix was up wandering around the line of food when she noticed a woman spill drink on another man, for some reason it caught her attention.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

((Oh yeah I forgot to mention.  I look like I'm 15 or 16, maybe even younger.  This 'man' stuff is confusing me lol))

"Oh excuse me," she said. Her drink had split against his shirt, "I'm sorry about that, she apologized grabbing him by the shirt and wiping at the mark roughly." 

David let out a small shout of surprise when the drink got spilled on him. (what drink btw?)  "Oh it's alright."  He squirmed a bit as she viciously rubbed his shirt.  "I didn't care for this one much anyway."

"Try using this" he said as he handed a handkerchief to the gentleman

"Oh... uh thanks."  David tried rubbing his shirt some more with little success.  After a few seconds he glanced up.  "No good I guess.  It'll need a washing."  He glanced around.

Beatrix was up wandering around the line of food when she noticed a woman spill drink on another man, for some reason it caught her attention.

David started getting a little red.  It seemed everyone was staring at him.  As if the situation could get much worse. _'Bad thought! Bad!_  He quickly tapped on the wood lightly three times, then facepalmed.  That wasn't the best way to divert people's attention.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

Hiding her face with her hand, Beatrix snickered at the man's situation. She walks over to the pair, "If you'd like to get that stain out...there's a bottle of club soda over at out table. 

The Raj and David follow her back to where Ben is sitting, after they get the shirt wiped up and cleaned, the four of them actually got to talking...


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

David happily followed them around while they helped him clean his shirt.  When the group finally sat down he positioned himself so he could still see the door.  He still had a tiny bead of hope left... a tiny bead floating in his ocean of despair.  "So uh.  What're you guys doing here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

Beatrix looked up at him, "Kind of here on business," she said slowly, "But I've got a pretty long way to go before I'll be where I have to," she said as she reached down and tugged at her skirt to make sure it was covering her leg holster.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

"Business" Raj said with a grin. "I am quite a popular businessman around these parts you see. My name is Raj Saxena, CEO of Masterworks Inc. We specialize in high grade, top quality weapons and armor manufacturing, supplied to many places all over the world"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

As Raj spoke the lights flickered and went out, in the darkness people cried out, making all sorts of shocked sounds. Beatrix went for her cellphone to get some light, but before she could the lights flicked back to life. 

"What do you suppose that was?" asked Beatrix?


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

David was one of those who let out an involuntary gasp. "That... that was life being annoying."  He glanced around a bit, fear tingling slightly already.  After hesitating a second or so he sat back down. "I'd assume it was an obnoxious prank.  However, if my luck continues, the power will probably go out again.  And this time STAY out.  Won't that make this an interesting night?  Oh yeah, that reminds me.  My dad hasn't shown up and apparently didn't make reservations here.  Do you think I could sleep in one of your rooms tonight?  The floor would do nicely if there isn't enough room otherwise."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

The people in the room seemed confused the words David spoke didn't reach Beatrix and the others at first. 

Streetwise:
1d20+2
18+2 = 20

"Why would the power go out," Beatrix wondered out loud, "The power lines are below ground..." it was soon after that she realized David had spoken.

"I'd assume it was an obnoxious prank. However, if my luck continues, the power will probably go out again. And this time STAY out. Won't that make this an interesting night? Oh yeah, that reminds me. My dad hasn't shown up and apparently didn't make reservations here. Do you think I could sleep in one of your rooms tonight? The floor would do nicely if there isn't enough room otherwise."

She nodded, "I don't have any problem with that...if you don't mind having a girl in the next bed..."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Raj looked around, unsure of what could have made the lights flicker in the way that they did. However, he didn't think anything of it. Raj was used to travelling to places all over the world on business trips, and he had seen his fair share of anomalies that something of such a small scale didn't bother him at all

"I guess you got lucky and have a room now." Raj said to David. He then leaned in to whisper into David's ear, "Who know's, maybe you'll get even luckier tonight"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2009)

She nodded, "I don't have any problem with that...if you don't mind having a girl in the next bed..."

"Awesome thanks.  I don't think I'll mind." 

"I guess you got lucky and have a room now." Raj said to David. He then leaned in to whisper into David's ear, "Who know's, maybe you'll get even luckier tonight"

David simply stared at him for a second.  "Whatever you want to imagine while you sleep fall asleep tonight."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

After a few more moments there, the building was rocked by a huge tremor, the band hadn't even started to play again after the power outage. But it was obvious to the group that something was up.

All over the room people began to speculate.

"What do you suppose it could be?"

"The power hasn't gone out in the city for over a hundred years..." 

"There's never been an Earthquake in Gamut." 

One of the hotel workers pleaded, "Please, everyone, remain seated...we're having someone come in and speak to you as soon as we figure out what's happening." 

For most the answer wasn't sufficient and people began to wonder, the room shook again, lighter this time and there were sirens in the street.

Now some of the people got up in a panic, but the worker at the front of the room then added, "Anyone who tries to leave the room will have to go through the security...we've been asked to stay put."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

Ben was posting in his laptop just hearing Beatrix and the others talk. He was trying to prove wrong a new user of the "most exciting real time strategic game of the year". 
"Dammit... What the hell was that?" he asked making sure the laptop was safe and trying to get a wireless internet connection. Maybe the internet providers in the city were dead. "Oh please, not now... I just wrote all that huge epic post..." 




> For most the answer wasn't sufficient and people began to wonder, the room shook again, lighter this time and there were sirens in the street.


Then he heard the sirens. "Oh fuck... they didn't start without me, didn't they?" He guessed it could be one of the demolitions buildings go wrong. "Stupid assholes... those charges better be in place in the morning"




> "Anyone who tries to leave the room will have to go through the security...we've been asked to stay put.


"Wait... what? Security??" he got all jumpy. He had to know what the hell was happening if Martial Law was beign applied.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

A sort of controlled panic fell over the room, people were shaken by what was happening. Suddenly there was a loud sound outside as if more sirens were whizzing past. 

Marcus, the desk worker from before took the small stage at the front of the room where the band waited and called out to everyone over the microphone, "I need everyone to say calm," he started, his skin was glossy with sweat under the bright lights, "We just got word from city officials that there is an emergency situation, they've asked us to lock the doors and await further instruction..."

"What do you mean lock the fucking doors?" someone yelled out.

"Yeah!" 

Beatrix glanced to the others, "Locked doors, sirens...something's going on out there..." she said, "I'm not sure what else we can do..."

"I'm going to have to ask you all to vacate the ballroom and make your way upstairs..." Marcus said.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

Ben approach to whoever is in charge (given orders from the outside). "Can I speak with you? Im a strategist from the military. I would like to know what's going on, I might be needed out there"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Ben had approached Marcus, "I actually don't know what's going on sir," he started, "We were just told to keep all people in doors, the only small detail I left out of that speech was...well that going outside could mean certain death," he whispered the last part. 

"Now if you would please, the building security is having us clear the room."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

"Gah-" Ben rolls his eyes leaving Marcus and takes all his stuff from the hall. He goes to his room. He will try to check on the windows if he can see anything from there. "God dammit... where are my binoculars...." he starts searching his backpack and takes out the Optical Electrical Binoculars. He forgets to close the door as he do not care if anyone sees him trying to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Out the window Ben will see that there are many cars and vehicles being left unmanned. There's something going on, a commotion but he can't quite catch a glimpse of what is causing it. People are rushing back up the street, leaving everything behind and fleeing. 

At the intersection something large pushes into a car bowling it back. The thing looks somewhat human but is impossibly large with dry looking gray skin. 

There's a knock at Ben's door now, "Ben, its Beatrix..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

"HOLY MOTHER OF CRAP!!" he says out loud not putting attention on Beatrix. "Holy god... I'll need some C4 for that thing!! " he takes his binocoulars away and rush to the entrance putting on his backpack. "You want to check things from the roof, girl?" he tells beatrix, quite excited. This craving of the unkown is killing him.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

All over the room people began to speculate.

"What do you suppose it could be?"

"The power hasn't gone out in the city for over a hundred years..." 

"There's never been an Earthquake in Gamut." 

One of the hotel workers pleaded, "Please, everyone, remain seated...we're having someone come in and speak to you as soon as we figure out what's happening." 

arcus, the desk worker from before took the small stage at the front of the room where the band waited and called out to everyone over the microphone, "I need everyone to say calm," he started, his skin was glossy with sweat under the bright lights, "We just got word from city officials that there is an emergency situation, they've asked us to lock the doors and await further instruction..."

"What do you mean lock the fucking doors?" someone yelled out.

"Yeah!" 

Beatrix glanced to the others, "Locked doors, sirens...something's going on out there..." she said, "I'm not sure what else we can do..."

"I'm going to have to ask you all to vacate the ballroom and make your way upstairs..." 

David was more than happy to go upstairs with the rather large group of people.  Subconsciously he was really afraid.  However, he only showed it subtly.  Glancing around more often than usual, always looking behind himself.  Consciously he just kept thinking.  _"This is just some smartass joke. It'll all blow over tomorrow and we'll laugh about it."_  He didn't really believe that, but it made keep sane much easier.

He simply followed Beatrix, and he didn't really mind that she had led him to go from the military.  What he did mind was the following.

"HOLY MOTHER OF CRAP!!" he says out loud not putting attention on Beatrix. "Holy god... I'll need some C4 for that thing!! "

His brief illusions of pranks were already shattered unfortunately. David was thinking. _'C4 = big explosive.  Random thing that needs to be killed by c4 = really fucking huge.'_


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

Raj made his way up to his room quietly after the announcement for all tenants to move upstairs. He was contemplative of what was going on, and why now. But he would also be damned if he was going to let himself get stuck in the middle of something that he did not have control over. He decided to make his way upstairs to his room and started glancing out the window to see what all the commotion was about until he heard...

"HOLY MOTHER OF CRAP!! Holy god... I'll need some C4 for that thing!!"

Raj immediately recognized the voice as being one of the people he had been sitting with earlier. He turned around and saw across the hall that all 3 of his former dining partners were standing and or near the room across the hall. One of them was using binoculars to get a look outside, which was the one who yelled out

Raj quickly padded under his armpit. It seemed that his SITES was in his holster. It didn;t hurt to be ready for anything. After making sure he was prepared, he walked out of his room and across the hall to the other room

"What do you see out there... Er... Benjamin, was it?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

"its Huge, its alive... and I need to see it from the roof. C'mon!" he motioned the people around him to check on the stairs to the roof. "Does anyone has a cellphone? Are the services still intact?"


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

As Raj followed Ben he pulled out his cell phone and flipped it open

"I have a cell phone here. Not sure if there is service..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

As the group tried to make their way to the roof they found that it was blocked by a security guard, he wasn't a big guy and didn't notice them. He was down the hallway, blocking the entrance to the elevator and stairs. 

((If the party wants they can beat the guy up, or just return to their room or try and find another way around, just discuss it in character))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

((Not going to beat up civilians if I can avoid it))

"Hey guy, Im from the Intelligence Demolition Military Divition, we need to check up the safety of the street from the roof, I need to send this files and maps of the current status of the buildings around this site to Command, inmediatly." He shows his Military ID to the Security Guard. "Beatrix here is my body guard and those too are my assistants... I NEED to get to the roof. You do a good work. Thank you." he takes back his ID and proceeds to try to get to the roof.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Bluff: 
1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Beatrix stepped forward to speak right after Ben, "Don't you at least think you could let us up there for a little look," she had wished Ben hadn't said that whole bodyguard thing. But maybe this would still work. "We're all frightened and we just want to get a quick look..." she said touching the guard's shoulder lightly. 

The guard in turn glanced back, "This building doesn't have roof access..." 

"What do you...huh?" asked Beatrix.

"The roof of this building is triangular...it doesn't have a roof access..." the guard repeated the second part. 

Beatrix glanced back and then turned back to him, "Well can you let us go to the top floor?" 

He nodded, "I don't see why not."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

Ben facepalmed in his mind. -The Tringle roof.... dah...- 
"Thanks for your help!" he went to the last floor to get a better view. 


((is there any cellphone service?? Arjun was trying to get a line))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

((There should be...I think that's just his provider ))

From the top floor of the building its hard for them to find a window, since all of the rooms are locked, But on a back hall Be spots a window facing to the same street where he saw the creature. 

The group reaches the window and peers down into the street. Most of the people are gone now, but there's a hulking beast of a creature searching through cars, shattering window's with its fist and just wreaking havoc. 

Beatrix shakes her head, "Is that?" she pauses, "Is that an Ogre?" she asks having never seen one in person. Most Ogre's were trapped behind the barrier.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

"Oh no, he better not touch my car... he better not touch my car" he repeated over and over again.  He uses the binoculars to check in all the ways of the streets. "Guys, lets make a map of where this barricades and ogres are"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

The positioning of the Ogres looks like this: ((Circles are Ogres, squares are cars))



There is only three of them and it more than likely wouldn't be too hard to hide or wait for them to pass. Of course there is the alternative. The street is clogged with cars so no conventional vehicle could pass. 

Beatrix decides to finally bring up who she is, she reaches up on her leg and draws out a rather large pistol, a Desert Eagle, "I guess now would be a good time to mention, I'm not defenseless..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

"Really? What? You know Wu-shu or some fancy moves?" he says without taking his eyes of the ogres. "Gah... I need to check up the cleaning products... and the kitchen. If those things try to enter the inn I want to be prepared with a few molotov to greet them." he tells Beatrix.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Beatrix nodded, "It would be a good idea," she said, "I have sniper rifle in my room, but its cumbersome to carry..." she said suddenly. 

"So you know a lot about bombs, Ben?" she asked checking her clip and then slapping it back up into the gun. The gun looks to be custom, laser sight and everything.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

David looked at the people cautiously.  "Are desert eagles even legal? And why in gods name do you carry a sniper rifle with you when you travel?"  He edged away slightly while still staring at them.  "You do have a sniper rifle... so why don't you shoot the ogre's from up here?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

> "I have sniper rifle in my room"



"hehe, and I have C4 in my underwear..."



> "So you know a lot about bombs, Ben?" she asked checking her clip and then slapping it back up into the gun. The gun looks to be custom, laser sight and everything.



"....."  "Well... seems like my underwear must be very explosive today...."




> "You do have a sniper rifle... so why don't you shoot the ogre's from up here?"



"Good idea, we could drop them before they reach the building, right?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Beatrix shot him a glance, "This gun is legal enough," she said, "But that sniper rifle might attract all kinds of undo attention..." she checked her watch. 

"Also, if those things are in here...something is very wrong...most people haven't even seen the barrier, let alone the creatures on the other side."

She looked to Ben, "C4, well this could make things interesting...and I think I can get them with this gun if need be...but I doubt we should stay put in this building..."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

As the group reached the top floor Raj took another look at his cell phone

"Aha! we have service!" he said to the group

Ben moved over to the window staring down with his binoculars

"Who would you like to ca-" Raj stopped in the middle of his sentence as he saw what had been making the commotion on the street and what Ben had been looking at. Raj wasn't sure what to think about the beasts on the street level, but he knew that if they got into the hotel, it would become difficult for him to get out safely or without conflict.

"Gah... I need to check up the cleaning products... and the kitchen. If those things try to enter the inn I want to be prepared with a few molotov to greet them." Ben said without looking away from the beasts

"I have sniper rifle in my room, but its cumbersome to carry..." Beatrix replied

Raj decided he would do his best to take control of the situation

"We should try our best not to go anywhere alone" Raj said as he unbuttoned his suit jacket. "Ben and the nerdy guy should travel downstairs and retrieve those cleaning supplies and see whatever useful resources can be retrieved" he said as he received the SITES M9 from his holster. He checked the weapon to see if it was loaded and held it out to David and Ben. "Take this if you need to protect yourselves. I have a Sniper Rifle as well in my room. I say me and Beatrix go retrieve our weapons and try and take care of them up here before they can reach the building, while you are downstairs"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

"Please, lets do a visit to the kitchen before even going outside... we need some spalsh weapons... Alcohol... wines, beers, oil, bottles of soda, flour.... anything that we could carry to put the bastards on fire" Ben tells David and Beatrix. He will make his way to the said places.

"Dear god, seems like everybody brought their guns today... That law should have passed... I only have a stun gun and a Taser... and IM LETHAL with that-- go figure" he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Beatrix pointed, "You and David try and make your way to the kitchen, we'll get the guns and try and finish these things off," she said. Outside the window one of the creatures caught someone. It was a man in a suit who had been in a car. The creature hefted the man and tossed him onto the ground.

"No...oh God," the man screamed as the Ogre stomped down onto his chest, crushing him on the spot. 

"It might be best to avoid getting too close to them too..." 

The party split and David and Ben made their way to the lobby and back to the kitchen...

Raj and Beatrix went to their rooms to grab their guns and then came back up to the top floor.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2009)

Ben craft molotovs from whatever he finds
Craft Chemical (simpleexplosive DC 10):
1d20+8 → [3,8] = (11)
1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)
1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)
1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)
1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12)
1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+8 → [7,8] = (15)
1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)
1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)


Craft Chemical (moderate explosive DC 15) If he has time:
1d20+8 → [9,8] = (17)
1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> "We should try our best not to go anywhere alone" Raj said as he unbuttoned his suit jacket. "Ben and the nerdy guy should travel downstairs and retrieve those cleaning supplies and see whatever useful resources can be retrieved" he said as he received the SITES M9 from his holster. He checked the weapon to see if it was loaded and held it out to David and Ben. "Take this if you need to protect yourselves. I have a Sniper Rifle as well in my room. I say me and Beatrix go retrieve our weapons and try and take care of them up here before they can reach the building, while you are downstairs"


"Nerdy guy?" David shrugged. "Guilty as charged."  He shied away from the pistol however "I've never shot a gun in my life.  Video games excluded of coarse, but I doubt that counts."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "No...oh God," the man screamed as the Ogre stomped down onto his chest, crushing him on the spot.


David glanced out the window and gagged a bit.  "You know that boar an uncanny resemblance to Gears of War 2."  He went down stairs with Ben to see what he could scrounge up in the kitchen.

((If rolls are required he'll take a 20 to find supplies))


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

((Raj also retrieved his Desert Eagle and Hip Holster when getting his Barret Light Fifty))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

((They are found))

Searching:
1d20+10
19+10 = 29

While hunting for items David comes across an underground access tunnel and city map as well as the supplies. When the bombs are made they return back upstairs to find the others already shooting...

((we're firing at three flat footed targets, with no chance of them hitting us back...fun))

Int
1d20+4
15+4 = 19


Beatrix with rifle: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+5
1+5 = 6

1d20+5
19+5 = 24

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
13+5 = 18

1d20+5
5+5 = 10




Damage: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




2d12+0
10,12+0 = 22

2d12+0
5,1+0 = 6

2d12+0
11,8+0 = 19

2d12+0
12,11+0 = 23

2d12+0
9,3+0 = 12


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

((Holy shit, we're gonna blow off their fucking heads ))

Raj was surprised when Beatrix started shooting without any discussion. It seemed she had a quick trigger finger

Initiative
1d20+2
20+2 = 22


*Spoiler*: _Attack Rolls_ 



1d20+3
6+3 = 9

1d20+3
5+3 = 8

1d20+3
1+3 = 4

1d20+3
11+3 = 14

1d20+3
17+3 = 20





*Spoiler*: _Damage Rolls_ 



2d12+0
3,3+0 = 6

2d12+0
2,7+0 = 9

2d12+0
9,2+0 = 11

2d12+0
4,7+0 = 11

2d12+0
2,9+0 = 11

2d12+0
7,1+0 = 8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

The bullets pumped out of the guns were loud, the guns pumped back pushing against the person wielding it. David and Ben covered their ears from the sound. 

The first shot that Beatrix took missed high and hit a hydrant. With that the Ogres began to scatter. She moved her gun taking one in the head. [-6] Raj missed his first shot and buried the round in the side of a car, near the gas tank. 

When Beatrix took her next shot and brought the Ogre down, the explosion from the car took the other creatures out. Debris and flames rained down in the street. The charred bodies of the beasts lumped on the ground. 

Beatrix pulled her gun back into the window, "Nice shooting there...I hope that was intentional..." 

_The party gains 400 EXP_


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

David shook his head, his ears were still ringing. "MAYBE THAT WASN'T SUCH A GREAT IDEA AFTER ALL."  He shook his head some more and glanced back towards the door.  "Damn that was loud.  I'm pretty sure if there was any more of those they'll either get attracted to us or stay clear.  As for now, how in are going to explain this the to the guards."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Beatrix turned, "If we have to explain it too much we just shoot them..." she said, "I haven't got time to justify myself to those rent-a-cops..." she paused, "Do you think this building has underground access?"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix turned, "If we have to explain it too much we just shoot them..." she said, "I haven't got time to justify myself to those rent-a-cops..." she paused, "Do you think this building has underground access?"



David looked rather shocked.  "I do hope you're not being serious." He let out a sigh and a cleared his throat.  "Well... I think so.  I found some passage underground in the kitchen."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Beatrix shrugged, "When I said I was here on business I fudged the truth...I am here on business, but that business is killing...I'm a contract killer..." she sighed. "But I would have to say your lucky to have me..." 

The group made their way back to the kitchen, "Does anyone have a flashlight?"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

David shrugged.  "Well I guess that's not surprising.  Most citizens don't carry around a .50 caliber sniper rifle.  I'd assume that means you aren't here on normal business either Raj, even CEO's wouldn't normally carry around sniper rifles." 

The group made their way back to the kitchen, "Does anyone have a flashlight?" 

"I don't.  I could probably find that underground access without one though."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

"No flashlight on my part" Raj said to Beatrix

Raj then turned to David, "However, I have something which you should have" he said again as he attempted to hand him the SITES M9 again. "I don't care if you've never shot one of these before, or whether you have the balls to, it does no good in my hands. There were tremors, which means there is something going on underground. We are going underground, therefore if you want to protect yourself, you will take the God damn gun NOW!" Raj said as his words escalated into a yell


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

"However, I have something which you should have" he said again as he attempted to hand him the SITES M9 again. "I don't care if you've never shot one of these before, or whether you have the balls to, it does no good in my hands. There were tremors, which means there is something going on underground. We are going underground, therefore if you want to protect yourself, you will take the God damn gun NOW!"

David flinched back a bit, then took the weapon.  "Goodness.  Did my manhood really need to be brought into this?"  David paused for a second as he looked it over thoroughly and checking the safety and what not.  "Do you have any extra clips too?  Better safe than sorry, oh and my gun virginity has been lost."  He let out a little chuckle then carefully tucked it into a side pocket of his backpack along with any extra rounds raj handed him.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

Raj grinned when David took the gun

"I guess that was a convincing act, wasn't it? When you're in a business like mine you have to make your share of lip service to others. I'm not angry with you for refusing earlier on and I didn;t mean to insult you. We're in a stressful situation at the moment, but more importantly it seems we are all in this together. It does none of us any good, especially you, if you end up dead."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

"I guess that was a convincing act, wasn't it? When you're in a business like mine you have to make your share of lip service to others. I'm not angry with you for refusing earlier on and I didn;t mean to insult you. We're in a stressful situation at the moment, but more importantly it seems we are all in this together. It does none of us any good, especially you, if you end up dead."

David let out a laugh.  "Apology accepted, that almost made me feel like I'm not an expendable weight chained to your leg. I guess my longevity would be better satisfied if I didn't take up this argument, so I shall stop there.  It seems we don't have any flashlights and it doesn't sound intelligent to go underground without any.  Those guards had one if I recall, but stealing theirs would be retarded, and against my morals.  Any other ideas?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

They searched the room for some kind of a flashlight, they couldn't find anything that could be used for light, but as they searched someone rushed into the kitchen a female elf with long blonde hair. 

Beatrix was startled and aimed the gun at her, "Who's there," she froze. Seeing the woman she lowered her gun, "Asya?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2009)

“Oh put the gun down Beatrix…yes it‘s me…”  Asya said looking the small group over.  “What are you doing here?  What is going on?”  she questions them as she stands watching.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

_?Oh put the gun down Beatrix?yes it?s me??  Asya said looking the small group over.  ?What are you doing here?  What is going on??  she questions them as she stands watching._

"Remember all those stories you told me about Ogres when I was a little girl?" Beatrix said, "Well I just saw some outside..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2009)

Asya raises an eyebrow then glances at the window with sigh.  “Are they?”  she says not expecting an answer as she nods her head.  “Then I suppose we should get out of here…” Asya says then scowls lightly as she flashes the flashlight in their eyes.  “Looking for something?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Carefully the group made their way into the tunnel only to find that it emptied into the middle of the underground aqueducts. The aqueducts are more than two hundred years old, some of them, like the current one, are long dry. 

In the tunnel, in the darkness, its too dark to see very far with out the flashlight, Asya of course has vision in the dark. The tunnel extended out a few hundred feet before there was any lights lining it. But the lights only appeared every so often and as they walked they were shrouded in mostly darkness. 

They walked for a half hour before they found a tunnel that led back into the subway, through an old rusted door. Once they made their way into the subway they were bathed in light.

Beatrix sighed, "Should we rest here?" she started, "I wonder how much of the city those things are in?"


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

When Asya first joined the group, Raj eyed her carefully. She seemed like she knew something that she wasn't telling everyone from how she had acted when she heard about the Ogres

The group walked a long time and Raj was getting impatient of the dark, dank underground. The group walked for what seemed like forever to Raj since there was barely any light until they found the door to the subway

Beatrix sighed, "Should we rest here?" she started, "I wonder how much of the city those things are in?" 

"Who knows? For all anyone knows those were the only ones in the city. This whole situation could be blown out of proportion and we just don't know it" Raj said as he stretched his body

"As for resting, I think it may help to get our wits together for a moment at the least" Raj said. He then turned to the new group member. "I believe your name was Asya, correct?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2009)

“Your all going to need your rest in case there is more of them..” Asya says sitting down with the group.  She then turns to Raj and nods.  “Yes…Asya Celebrindal…you are?”  She asks quietly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Beatrix nodded, "Its true, we don't know what's going on up top," she said. She sighed slowly, "There's not a lot of noise coming from above, there should be cars and the like..." 

She folded her arms, "I'm going to go up top for a moment and take a look," she said. She made her way up the stairs and peered out down the street. There were mostly just abandoned cars. But near the end of the road she saw a body on its side with a creature over it:

The Creature: 



Beatrix rushed back down to the others, "Something is really going on, its not just Ogres, its ghosts too..."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 5, 2009)

"My name is Raj Saxena" Raj replied to Asya. "I hope you take no offence to what I am about to ask, but I have something on my mind which I would like to have some light shed on. I was wondering if-"

Beatrix rushed back down to the others, "Something is really going on, its not just Ogres, its ghosts too..."

Raj's head quickly turned toward Beatrix. Raj could not comprehend what was going on. First Ogres, and now Ghosts. Raj had never been in any situation like this before. He wasn't foreign to dangerous situations, which is why he carried guns with him, but he had never run into monsters before. Raj began to panic slightly

"Ghosts?! How can there be Ghosts as well? This makes no sense! How are we even supposed to fight a Ghost if something like that attacks us?!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2009)

Beatrix huffed in the air, dragging her fingers back through her dark hair, "Trust me..." she said, "There's a ghost..." she admitted, "I think it killed someone...and it was huge..."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2009)

David followed the others down into the basement, and down the long hallway.   For a second there he had thought the new girl had pointy ears.  Right before he got a flashlight turned on in his face.  Of coarse, that couldn't be right. I mean, that only happens in fantasy novels and what not.  30m minutes later he had convinced himself that his imagination was playing tricks on him.

Bursting through the rusty door in the subway he stood behind the group rather dazed, letting his eyes adjust to the new light.  

_Should we rest here?" she started, "I wonder how much of the city those things are in?" 

"Who knows? For all anyone knows those were the only ones in the city. This whole situation could be blown out of proportion and we just don't know it" Raj said as he stretched his body

"As for resting, I think it may help to get our wits together for a moment at the least" Raj said. He then turned to the new group member. "I believe your name was Asya, correct?"

“Your all going to need your rest in case there is more of them..” Asya says sitting down with the group. She then turns to Raj and nods. “Yes…Asya Celebrindal…you are?” She asks quietly._

This whole conversation he was just staring dumbfounded at Asya.  "Uh... er... uh... Asya (butchering the name)... Ogres... a ghost..." He stumbled over to a wall and put his back against it. "You can't be serious." He weakly pointed at her ears. "This is like a bad dungeons and dragons game. I think I'm going insane." 

(( couldn't resist.  Can we assume know one has any idea what dungeons and dragons is please?))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2009)

"Kids, Who loves me?" Ben appeared loaded with explosives. 10 simple molotovos (1d6) and 2 moderate molotovs (2d6).

"Uh? What? You want a flashligh? Boys, today is your lucky day!" Ben reached for his backpack and took the Flashlight he had brought. "Just try no to hit it"

"Dungeons and dragons? No, I prefer Warhammer" he said moving with them.

((I'll be away, sorry, just leaving somethings to you guys, maybe I'll be able to post later))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2009)

The party would rest here for the time being, there are vending machines they can break into or pay for and they seem to be in the clear for the time being. ((I am going to be off for a while today))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

((ready when you guys are))

Beatrix rose from where she was and checked above, "Alright it looks clear now," she said, "But we should come up with a plan for engaging enemies if it comes to that..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

Asya nods as she stands looking at the group.  “That would be a good idea…”  she says softly turning her head upward in the direction of the street and chuckles lightly.  “I am getting to damn old for this…”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Beatrix laughs, "Aren't you just like middle aged in Elf years?" she asked. 

The group slips up onto the street and out between the cars. The city looks like a grave yard made of pavement and cars. The large monoliths of buildings rising up all around. The night's set in hard now, the stars in the sky are invisible with the dome of light projected around the city. 

Pieces of paper rain down into the street from a hole up high. If you count the floors up to the hole, its about 35. Wires from the building's walls are jutting out with sparks skipping between them.

There's no sign of the creature that did this...so you move on.


----------



## Muk (Jan 7, 2009)

In a business suit and wearing a dark brown overcoat Sarah asks: "Anyone require a medical check up or are we gonna blast the creature back into oblivion?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Beatrix turns, seeing a woman standing before her, "Huh?" she asks, "Did you see the thing that did this damage?" she points up to the building where the hole is gaping in the side.


----------



## Muk (Jan 7, 2009)

"Anyone got a rocket launcher? It'd solve a lot of trouble :3, else we'd probably would have to do it the old fashion way, of a meat tank up front and nukers behind with medics in the middle."

"Wait, this sounds soo much as if we are in some sort of fantasy world."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 7, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Wait, this sounds soo much as if we are in some sort of fantasy world."


 ((I already made that joke ))

"Anyone got a rocket launcher? It'd solve a lot of trouble :3, else we'd probably would have to do it the old fashion way, of a meat tank up front and nukers behind with medics in the middle."

David just stared at the new person who had appeared from no where.  His mind cleared itself of all its confusion as he started using it to figure out this new person. "Are you serious? How would we obtain a rocket launcher, and why would we have one with us?"  He shook his head.  "I don't think anyone will be able to 'tank' a hit from one of those ogres. Oh by the way, what is today's date... year included?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

“Yeah well…”  Asya chuckled as Beatrix caught her on her age.  “I have seen enough of this…” she said lightly as they made it to the top.

“What exactly was that creature that caused this?”  Asya said looking up through the papers at the massive hole in the building.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 7, 2009)

"We should also have a good DPS before we rush into anything..." Raj muttered to himself

Raj looked up at the gaping hole, unsure of what to think. The situation seemed so surreal, with monsters running rampant in the city and death and destruction all around. Seemed all like a bad dream, but this was as real aas it was going to get, and many lives hanged in the balance

Raj looked over the newcomer and examined her top to bottom

"And you are?" he asked


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

As the group talks in the middle of the street there's an enormious sound, like metal scraping against pavement. A car slides to a stop at the next street corner, upside down and mangled. 

There's a rumble as something hits the ground and that's when the party spots it. An enormous creature with hulking vine like veins, coursing with blood. The thing lets out an unintelligible roar as it grasps the buildings on either side of it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the large one...




Its far enough away that the party has time to prepare. Beatrix looks back, "Maybe she's right about that rocket launcher..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

Asya looks at the creature her eyes going wide. 

Trying to figure out more information on the creature.
1d20+1 (wis)

1d20+1
15+1 = 16


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Asya remembers this kind of thing, from many years ago. It's a Bloodhulk, she remembers. They're made through a twisted dark ritual and are a type of mindless undead...the creatures are saturated with the blood of sacrificed victims and they have a master.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

“Damn…that’s a Bloodhulk.  Nasty freaking thing.”  Asya says with a sigh.  “Though…” she says scanning the area.  “They have a master…they are basically mindless, brought to life with a ritual using sacrifices…it‘s soaked in their blood.”  she says with a sigh.  “Best to stay back, the pack a hell of a punch!”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

From where they stand Beatrix makes a guess, "We might have a chance to kill it..." she said, "If those bombs Ben has are willing to cooperate..."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 7, 2009)

Raj spots the park on the right side through some alleys

"If we make a dash for it now and cut through those alleys, we may be able to lose the thing in the trees" Raj suggested


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

The park is not clearly visible, but the part makes its way into the nearby alley, Beatrix mutters, "If that thing saw us..." her words slip off into the night. 

The city is blanketed with so many sounds right now, there's a distant siren and loud pops...possibly gun shots in the distance. As the party walks there's a sound from above, something drops into the path. 

A man drops into the path wearing a most unusual outfit: 



He skips about, playing out his wild dance in a spot of light from a street lamp above. The man shook as he cackled with laughter. Then he scrambled to climb atop a dumpster as the party just watched. 

"Well, well...this is peculiar predicament that we find ourselves in," he said, "It seems to be raining destruction and all of us without our umbrellas."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 7, 2009)

Raj stepped forward to speak with the man

"Who are you? And what do you know about what is going on here? I demand an answer!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

"Who I am is not important," said the Jester. He did a somersault down from the top of the dumpster landing in a very majestic stance, "What I know..." he paused and laughed, "Oh what I know..." 

Beatrix trained the gun on him, "Stay back...what is it that you know?" 

"Watch where you're aiming that...someone could lose and eye!" the Jester bent down with his hands covering his eyes and when he looked up his eyes were shut tight. He held two very realistic looking eyes in his hands and then began to juggle them. 

"What do you know?" Beatrix asked.

He continued to juggle, eyes closed and said, "The Alliances of Peace that founded this city and built the barrier have seen their worst fears come true...it seems the magic that protects this city has abandoned you!" he rhymed.

"Stupid fucking clown..." Beatrix hissed.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 8, 2009)

Now Raj reached for his gun and pointed it staright at the Jester

"You're going to lose a lot more than an eye or two if you don't asnwer our questions" Raj said fiercly

"How do you know about the situation? And why is the magic down?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

Before either party could fire, the Jester sommersaults out of the spot of light and towards Beatrix his movements with the darkness make him a hard targets: 

Tumble: 
1d20+8
15+8 = 23

When he reaches her, he kicks the gun from her hand and catches it on his next rotation. With the gun held back to the side of Beatrix's head, the Jester stares Raj.

Disarm 1:
1d20+12
12+12 = 24

Now the Jester whips the gun about, dismantles it and drops it to the ground. And in a flash of motion, he grasps Raj's gun and dismantles it too.

Disarm 2:
1d20+12
20+12 = 32

As the pieces of their weapons fall to the floor the Jester begins to laugh, seemingly out of control. "If you wanted to know where the barrier went...all you had to do was ask!" 

Beatrix shook her head in disbelief, "What the Hell are you?" 

"If wants to know if the barrier is gone," the Jester puts a cupped hand to his ear, "All you need to do is simply listen!" The sounds of the city muddled around them and the Jester's suit jingled with the sound of bells. 

He pulled his hand away from his ear, "The TVs and Radios tell of it...but no one quite knows why...the barrier is down and the End is upon us!" 

((I would advise strongly against attacking him))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2009)

"I have a laptop! I might connect to youtube!" said Ben opening his laptop trying to recieve some signal.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2009)

"Oh there are cars in the way...." Sarah shouts.

She plants 4 dynamites with radio controlled detonators among the many cars than runs far away.

With her dessert eagle she draws the attention of the bloodhulk towards her. At least 1000 ft away.

Initiative:
1d20+2
3+2 = 5

Dessert Eagle Attack:
1d20+2
19+2 = 21

Damage:
2d8+0
3,8+0 = 11

She will wait for the hulk to pass into the middle of the 4 dynamites before blowing it up. 10ft x 10ft x 4

Damage:
2d6+0
4,6+0 = 10

2d6+0
3,1+0 = 4

2d6+0
3,5+0 = 8

2d6+0
5,3+0 = 8

Dynomite vs Bloodhulk Reflex:
1d20+5
15+5 = 20

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
5+5 = 10

1d20+5
10+5 = 15

If that doesn't kill it Sarah is running away into a building to hide.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 8, 2009)

> When he reaches her, he kicks the gun from her hand and catches it on his next rotation. With the gun held back to the side of Beatrix's head, the Jester stares Raj.
> 
> Now the Jester whips the gun about, dismantles it and drops it to the ground. And in a flash of motion, he grasps Raj's gun and dismantles it too.
> 
> ...



David watched the jester flip around. "Wow that was some nice moves there.  What was your name Jester? Oh and are you controlling the bloodhulk?"

He twitched massively as he the sound of the desert eagle echoed down the hallway.  He spun around and stared back at Sarah holding the smoking gun. "Did she just... oh _fuck_"

Initiative 
1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)

David reached around and pulled the gun out of his backpack but let it hang loosely at his side.  He didn't want to give the scythe wielding jester any reason to come over and rip it apart.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

((Wow...you guys are all over))

The party and the Jester look up as a large explosion rumbles in the street, Sarah is no in the alleyway with the others. The air is shaken with the explosion of the bombs.

The dynamite attached to the cars blows as the Bloodhulk presses between them: 

Car 1:
4d12+0
10,5,3,4+0 = 22

Car 2:
4d12+0
12,7,11,11+0 = 41

Car 3:
4d12+0
6,3,8,8+0 = 25

Car 4:
4d12+0
4,5,10,4+0 = 23

The creature survives, limping against the gunfire, but the round rip through its skin, each bullet creating a geyser of blood. The thing lets out a melancholy moan as its gargantuan form trips into a building [-50].

The bullets do noticeable damage for how weak the creature is, now it's slumped against the building, its arms course with blood and its body seizes every once in a while.

Beatrix sighs, "I told you we could take it..."

If anyone in the party bothers to look back, they find that the Jester is gone. All that remains in the alley way is the dismantled fire arms and trash.

With the Bloodhulk disabled, the party will find no treasure on the creature, however, the explosion from the bombs and cars knocked the front of a store in.

As you go to investigate, you find that the owner kept a Desert Eagle and a box of ammunition behind the counter. 

Sarah - 1000 EXP
Rest of the Party - 600 EXP

Treasure:
Desert Eagle
Box of Ammo


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2009)

Sarah will grab the box of ammo and the Desert Eagle, "anyone want the Eagle, else I'll keep it as my spare."

She unloads her rounds and reloads fresh new rounds.

"And they call me Doc ..."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 8, 2009)

David comes running back out of the alley to sarah. "Could you tell us next time before you go off trying to solo a giant monster?"

Sarah will grab the box of ammo and the Desert Eagle, "anyone want the Eagle, else I'll keep it as my spare."

She unloads her rounds and reloads fresh new rounds.

"And they call me Doc ..."

"Oh could I have it?  I've always wanted one deep down inside." He'll take the pistol and 1/2 the ammo and then return raj's pistol back to him.  "I believe yours was destroyed."


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2009)

"Alrighty David, here's your standard goverment issue Desert Eagle."

Sarah jokes with David.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2009)

“Impressive…” Asya says chuckling as she watched them take care of two very formidable.  Her thoughts wander for a moment as she thinks about a war that took place some five hundred years before and shakes her head.  “Here we go again…” she mumbled.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

The city seems quiet now, with the threat now abated. But the Jester has vanished and left behind no clues as to his identity or what he knows.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 8, 2009)

Raj took his SITES M9 from David eagerly

"Fucking Jester..." he mumbled to himself as he placed the SITES back into his concealed carry holster

"So what is the plan now? Should we find a way to get that magic barrier back up? It seems like it is the only chance for the city to be saved, which includes us since we are in it"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

Beatrix shook her head, "I doubt there's a way for us to get it back up," she said as she slid the pieces of her gun back together. She glanced up into the night sky for a moment, "Its funny, from here you can't even tell that the barrier is there." 

Asya explains that the barrier was put in place by eighteen extremely high level casters and stretches for miles. 

"That makes things seem bleak," Beatrix said.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 8, 2009)

Raj picked up the remains of his Desert Eagle and put them back together. When done, he placed the gun into his Hop Holster

"So what is the plan then?" Raj asked again. "If we are not going to try and get that barrier back up, then we should find a way to get to somewhere safe... And the only real safe place would be in another city since monsters have access to all of Gamut now"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 8, 2009)

"Wait they didn't have a plan B in case the shield went down?  No evacuation plans?  No army to fall back on.  It was either the shield stays up or the whole city gets brutally murdered?  Wow, for mages these guys sound really stupid." David shook his head absent-mind-idly.  "I also vote for leaving this city, not like I'd really be leaving anything I know and cherish.  I've only been here for like 5 hours."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

Beatrix shook her head, "The shield went up before the city existed...its because of the barrier the city can exist. Constant monster attacks were a problem before," she said. 

"And the army is probably coming, I just hope they can fight what's here..."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 8, 2009)

"Well then what do you propose? Find a bomb shelter somewhere? There has to be a grouping or something of people who are also seeking refuge from these beasts. Maybe if we can find one then we will be better equipped for survival, whether that includes having more ammunition, food, water, or whatever necessities we require" Raj suggested

"However, that still implies the risk of running around a city full of monsters searching for something which may not exist"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2009)

Beatrix looked around, "We sure can't shelter in place..." she said. "We should find a building to spend the night in, preferably a big one."


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 9, 2009)

Raj checked to see if his weapons were fully loaded and then re-holstered them except for the Desert Eagle which he kept ready in his hands

"Then what are we waiting for? Let's move out"


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2009)

"I tell you what. It no where save. I bet even the other cities will have similar problems soon. Your safest place is where you are able to hold a Desert Eagle, a Rocket Launcher and have a mine field of dynamite around you.

Now where is a military base we can raid for a rocket launcher or two."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2009)

All around the sounds of the city ripping itself apart are more apparent, there's a faint smell of smoke too. Shouts and screams can be heard now and again with the occasional bout of gunfire. 

There's an area map nearby and it shows some important things all around the park. To the opposite side of the park, there is a river that runs throughout this area. The river is sort of one of those fun tourist things, with little boats for people to ride and sight see from. 

In the middle of the park there's an underground restaurant, it should be inconspicuous enough to shelter in for now and there would be food. 

There is also the museum of Natural Science, its very nearby and in it there is actually a monorail station. 

Twenty blocks up, there's a Police Station but in the darkness and with a tired party it might not be good to make for it until morning. 

Beatrix studies the little map for a second, "It looks like at least some of this was helpful..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2009)

“The restaurant might be a good idea…though if we are discovered…I don‘t know if we would have any exits.  It would put us like sitting ducks.  The police station could have more weapons but it‘s a bit far for tonight…”  Asya says thinking for a moment.  “Any suggestions?”  she says quietly looking around at the others in the group.


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2009)

"Think it is possible to jump from rooftop to rooftop and get our neighbours free cable?" Sarah says jokingly.

"Honestly the police stations sounds rather appealing, though, some extra weapons are always a welcome in times like these."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2009)

The restaurant and the Police station are in the same direction, so the party decides to check the restaurant out and decide what to do from there. It was a short walk through the park and they could only see where the light was shining. 

When they descended the stairs leading to the restaurant the door was unlocked.



In the middle of the restaurant there is a diamond shaped grill where people can stand inside and cook while people watch. Somewhere behind this grill something is making noise. 

A feminine voice calls out, "Who's there?" now a woman climbs into view.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 10, 2009)

The noises caused Raj to raise his weapon, however when the feminine voice arose over the commotion he lowered his gun figuring the voice wasn't a threat

"Don't worry, we aren't here to hurt you" Raj called out to her. "Who are you? And are you hurt?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2009)

The noises caused Raj to raise his weapon, however when the feminine voice arose over the commotion he lowered his gun figuring the voice wasn't a threat

"Don't worry, we aren't here to hurt you" Raj called out to her. "Who are you? And are you hurt?"

The woman stood with her hands raised, "My name is Amanda!" she screamed, "I was walking in the park when all of these _creatures_ came out of nowhere..." she stood inside the area of the kitchen



"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to frighten anyone!" she called still standing in the same spot.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2009)

Asya sighs.  “Calm down sweetie…It's okay...we all understand you just can’t be to careful right now…” she says showing her empty hands as she steps forward, though keeps her distance just to be safe for the moment.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 10, 2009)

"No harm done" Raj replied with a smile so warm it seemed completely out of place for the current situation

He walked over to where Asya stood

"Can we come over and talk?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2009)

"It's fine," she said, her voice was frantic and she was taking panicked breaths, "I just...what are all of those things...what happened to the city?"


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 10, 2009)

"They are monster of a various sort" Raj explained as he walked over to her. "It seems the magical barrier which protected the city has been brought down and the monsters have been able to flood into the city"

Raj stood beside the woman and placed a hand on her shoulder

"But its ok now, we've found you and I will personally ensure no harm comes to you" Raj said with another smile

((Woot for Charming Females))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2009)

((If you want to charm, you're going to have to roll or use the class feature charm females if you have it))

"Monsters...no one's seen a monster in hundreds of years," she said. "How is that even possible." 

Beatrix pointed, "The...um...divine barrier thing...it fell."


----------



## Muk (Jan 10, 2009)

"Amanda .... you want to know what's going on outside? Take a look out on the street, there should be lying a giant red giant face down blown to piece on the main street, right over there ..." Sarah points towards the blood hulk.

"Enjoy the sight.

So anyone hungry?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 10, 2009)

((I totally remember making a post about cooking eggs what the fuck?))

Beatrix walked towards the kitchen area, "Looks like there's plenty of food to eat," she said. 

Amanda nodded, "I was more or less looking for some way to pass the time." 

As Beatrix enters the kitchen area paused to survey for anything that might serve as a snack. 

If you look around the room there are four exits and a bathroom. The bathroom leads into another room entirely at its other end and you can't see exactly what there is. 

In the room with you, there are TV's on each wall. There is also a storage closet near the bathroom with the words EMPLOYEE'S ONLY on the door in red. 

The bath room are is split, men to the right path and women to the left, but both meet again on the other end leading into a new area.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2009)

“Maybe we should look around…”  Asya said seeing the different doors.  “Make sure there is nothing lurking around…” she said looking at the multitude of doors.  “Might be smart to lay a couple of traps at some of the doors too…” she added quietly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2009)

Besides the bathroom and closet there are no areas to really search. The tables are too easily checked under for anyone to be hiding under them. The room is well lit, bright because of the white florescent lights the line the ceiling. 

There's not a lot of noise in the room and nothing that looks overly dangerous. 

_Make a search check to see more..._


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2009)

Search Check
1d20+3
12+3 = 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2009)

((I didn't see you make the Search check, wish you had told me)). 

Upon inspection of the room Asya finds some food and other things as to be expected. In the midst of all this she fines a remote for the TV. She cuts them on to see a news station reporting on the goings on outside. 

"For those of you just joining us there's been an attack on the barrier," said the reporter, "We've got very little information on what exactly happened, but its clear by now that the barrier didn't come down on its own..." 

With the sound of the reporter in the background Asya makes her way into the restroom, "Everyone is being asked to stay in doors and if at all possible, hide." 

Asya makes her way to the back of the restroom to where the other door. When she flicks the switch and the next room is illuminated. The room is actually an underground pool and hot tub.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 13, 2009)

Raj rummaged through the food to find something to eat

"I would suggest we rest here for the time being. The Police Station is a little further down the road, but its not wise to go out if we are not completely rested and well fed"

Ra pulled out some pots and pans and some ingrediants

"Good food and rest, then we can see what supplies we can find at the Police Station. So, can I make anyone something?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2009)

Beatrix volunteers to cook:

1d20+4
20+0 = 20

After cooking, the party rests along with Amanda. But in the middle of the night there is a loud crash in the restaurant. The lights are off but there is enough light from the rest room and outside to see that the doors are opened and that someone is in the room with you.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 13, 2009)

Raj jumped to his feet, and almost fell to the ground in the darkness, He drew out his gun at the shadowy figure which was not present earlier

"Who's there? What do you want" he said with his eyes fixed on the figure ahead of him. He turned his head to the side and said to the others who were at the table with him "Who has that flashlight? Get some light on that guy"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2009)

As a response Raj gets a low grumbling growl, almost like another language, suddenly he can smell the creature that has entered the room with them. The darkness in the room is too thick and there's another sound, Beatrix moves for the light near her. 

When the lights click on there are four stumpy creatures in the room, one of them seems to have knocked a table over:



In the light the creatures seem stunned for a moment, _roll for initiative to attack or run..._


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jan 14, 2009)

"Holy fuck!"

HP: 18
Defense: 15
FORT: 3
REF: 3
WILL: 0

Initiative

1d20+2
20+2 = 22


*Spoiler*: _Attack Rolls_ 



1d20+1
14+1 = 15

1d20+1
18+1 = 19

1d20+1
5+1 = 6

1d20+1
10+1 = 11

1d20+1
10+1 = 11





*Spoiler*: _Damage Rolls_ 



2d8+0
8,8+0 = 16

2d8+0
3,6+0 = 9

2d8+0
6,5+0 = 11

2d8+0
1,6+0 = 7

2d8+0
4,8+0 = 12


----------



## Kuno (Jan 14, 2009)

?Damn it!?  Asya snaps pulling out her crossbow as she readies for the fight.

HP: 18
Defense: 18 
Fortitude: +2 
Reflex: +5 
Will: +1 

Initiative: 
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+4
9+4 = 13

1d20+4
15+4 = 19

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
10+4 = 14

1d20+4
10+4 = 14




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d10+0
2+0 = 2

1d10+0
5+0 = 5

1d10+0
5+0 = 5

1d10+0
1+0 = 1

1d10+0
1+0 = 1




((Hope I did that right...))


----------



## materpillar (Jan 14, 2009)

HP: 26
Defense: 17 = 10 + 4 [class] +3 [dex]
Touch AC: 16
Flat-footed: 13   

Initiative
1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)

"Oh shit!"
Round 1
David will fumble through his back pocket looking for the deagle.  After a second or two he'll remember it was the other pocket.  He'll then pull it out.

Round 2+
He'll attempt to shoot the monsters with his pistol
1d20-3 → [6,-3] = (3)
1d20-3 → [18,-3] = (15)
1d20-3 → [12,-3] = (9)
1d20-3 → [13,-3] = (10)

2d8 → [6,1] = (7)
2d8 → [7,2] = (9)
2d8 → [3,1] = (4)
2d8 → [4,4] = (8)

((Yes I didn't add in his dexterity modifier.  Why?  Because this is his first time shooting a gun.  He shouldn't hit squat.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

Beatrix awoke last, rubbing her eyes in a groggy manner, "What the Hell..." as she glanced around she noticed the unfamiliar forms of the Goblins. She grabbed her gun and jumped up. 

Int: 
1d20+4
6+4 = 10

HP: 29
AC: 

Beatrix's Attacks with the Shotgun: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+5
12+5 = 17

1d20+5
13+5 = 18

1d20+5
10+5 = 15

1d20+5
13+5 = 18

1d20+5
8+5 = 13




Beatrix's Damage with the shot gun: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



2d8+0
2,6+0 = 8

2d8+0
4,4+0 = 8

2d8+0
2,2+0 = 4

2d8+0
5,2+0 = 7

2d8+0
1,7+0 = 8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

Goblin Int: 
1d20+1
18+1 = 19

Gob Attacks:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
12+2 = 14

1d20+2
5+2 = 7




Gob Damage: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d6+0
6+0 = 6

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
6+0 = 6

1d6+0
3+0 = 3 




 Raj was the first to notice or take action, but before he really could do anything Amanda screamed out, "What the Hell...Goblins?!" she couldn't seem to stop screaming. Raj draws his gun and he open's fire on the first Goblin that he sees. The hot shells from his pistol cascade off the side of his face as the gun kicks in his hands. The Goblin tumbles back as an explosion of blood rises from his chest as the first two shots pound through his tiny body. [-16 -9 _overkill_]

The Goblin nearest to Beatrix springs onto her clubbing her across the shoulder. [-12 _crit_] She screams out losing her balance and falls, the Goblin comes down with her

David misses his intended target all together as Asya springs to action, the Elvan Warrior brings her cross bow up and notches and arrow back into it letting it fly. The Goblin for which it is intended blocks the shot with his club. 

When David fires again he successfully buries a bullet in one of the obnoxious little buggers. The Goblin goes down bleeding slowly. 

Another Goblin swings out at Asya but misses. She returns fire and hits this time [-5] killing the Goblin. 

Finally Beatrix regains enough of her wits to take a shot at the creature lying next to her. She lifts the shot gun and fires and the impact lifts flings the creature skidding across the floor with a bloody path in its wake [-8].

*END OF COMBAT*

_500 EXP _
4 Goblin Clubs
Shitty Goblin Armor
50 DC


----------



## materpillar (Jan 15, 2009)

David just stood on the spot shaking.  His mind kept replaying over the flashes and gunshots.  The goblin that he shot, slowly sinking to the floor.  Everyone had panicked and shot first, without thinking the situation through.  Furthermore, he had just _killed_ someone/thing.  David started to feel lighthead and glanced at the floor to sturdy himself.  The gentle river of blood flowing to him didn't help much.  In fact it seemed to be flying upwards along with the floor.  David didn't even feel himself hit the floor.

((He passed out))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

Beatrix moved over to him, clutching her bleeding shoulder tight, "David..." she glared down at him, "Shit he's out cold..." she got to her feet and went to the sink she thought about attempting to wash her shirt but she removed it all together. 

When she came back to David with the pot of water, she was just in her bra. She splashed the water down in his face, "Wake up David!"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 15, 2009)

Upon receiving a large dose of freezing water to the face, David's brain started the slow process of restarting itself.  He pushed himself up onto his elbows and glanced around not really seeing anything. "What hap-" He attempted to push himself up more but made the mistake of placing his left hand too far out.  Specifically, right in the before mentioned slick stream of blood.

The lack of friction led to a his arm sliding out awkwardly and David banging his head again.  Instead of being knocked out he rolled to the right cussing rather loudly and grabbing the back of his head.  He sat up quickly with both arms over his head.  "So it wasn't a dream then." He glanced over at Beatrix.


...

O.O

...

"Or maybe I'm still dreaming"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

Beatrix at first wandered what he was looking at but then she grimaced, "Get up David..." she said offering him her hand. 

She looked to Amanda, "It seems its not safe here, and its almost morning...we should probably move on!"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

Asya nods.  “That’s the best idea I have heard.  Let’s go people…before the noise and the smell of death attract more…” she says quietly as she looks at the group.  "Don't worry David...unfortunatly it gets easier with time..." Asya says giving him a look of sympathy.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 15, 2009)

David looked away rather embarrassed when he noticed Beatrix grimacing down at him.  Still he gratefully took her hand and stood up, still a bit woozy.

"Don't worry David...unfortunatly it gets easier with time..." Asya says giving him a look of sympathy.

"Oh.  Something to look forward to then. Killing things _without_ feeling sorry for it afterwards."  He put his face into a smile that made him look more unhappy than not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2009)

Amanda elected to move on with the group, they headed back out into the city and it was almost dawn by now. They moved through the streets avoiding detection all the way. The city still seemed loud in the predawn hours and they were forced to stay in allies and between buildings. 

All around the sounds of breaking glass and other peculiar sounds dotted the city. They passed a group of twenty Ogres looting a store for food but were able to pass undetected.

Just as the sun peeked over the top of the buildings they were able to reach the Police station. 

As they neared it the door at the front was thrown open as two men with shotguns welcomed them. The first man was tall and rugged with dirty blonde hair, he wore work out clothes and a beanie. 

The second man was older with distinguished features and white, well manicured hair. 

"Are you alright there?" asked the well manicured man.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2009)

Asya looked up at the men that had come out.  "Yeah were fine...mind if we come in for a bit?  Kind of dangerous out here if you haven't noticed..." she said with a chuckle as she approached them.  "You guys doing okay?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2009)

"Oh crap, you guys did well against the goblins." Sarah says after missing the entire fight.

"Anyone want a needle?" She pulls out a needle with purple, blueish fluid inside, having this masochistic smile on her face.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2009)

Beatrix nods and smiles at Sarah's offer, "I think we will wait until we're somewhere safer..." 

------------------------

Asya looked up at the men that had come out. "Yeah were fine...mind if we come in for a bit? Kind of dangerous out here if you haven't noticed..." she said with a chuckle as she approached them. "You guys doing okay?"

The well manicured man keeps a stoic look about his face as he welcomes her in. His white hair stuck to parts of his face with sweat as he offers Asya a hand. He touches her back gently as he welcomes them in, "Come in, all of you" he speaks in a pronounced voice. 

As the party enters the man explains to them, "We're not the police," his voice is strong and confident despite his age. His blue eyes never waver, "They were all killed off in the initial invasion," he said. 

The more rugged man from before makes his way back into the room where there are more people, young, old; man and woman...

"We held up here because this was the first place we found with weapons and where we could shelter..." 

The rugged man speaks now, "The cops that were left are here and there looking for some way to get out of the city, radio communication went down last night," he said. 

All in all there are about fifteen people in the room, not counting you and the two men who have spoken to you. The door is re-barricaded by some others as they tell you all of this.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 24, 2009)

As the party enters the man explains to them, "We're not the police," his voice is strong and confident despite his age. His blue eyes never waver, "They were all killed off in the initial invasion," he said. 

"We held up here because this was the first place we found with weapons and where we could shelter..." 

The rugged man speaks now, "The cops that were left are here and there looking for some way to get out of the city, radio communication went down last night," 

"What exactly is going on around here?  You called in an 'invasion.'  All I know is that some magical wall went down and now everything is dieing."  David got slightly red.  "Excuse my ignorance, I'm not from... around here."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2009)

The well manicured man speaks again, "Hundreds of years ago this land was dotted with small towns and villages, it was hard to travel between them because of the creatures that wandered the woods. After some brave heroes took up sword and staff against the creatures, the great barrier was placed around this area, it stretched back around their lands locking them in," he paused. 

"Somehow that barrier fell and in that instant, these creatures marched on the city..." the man cleared his throat, "The way they were outfitted and how quickly they reacted, it must have been a planned attack." 

The younger more rugged man blurted something out, "They had inside help..." his voice was low and anyone who's standing close can smell the tinge of liquor on his breath.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

((Come on guys, lets try and finish this out, I wasn't actually planning on having this game go more than twenty pages ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 30, 2009)

“Planned attack?”  Asya questions thinking for a moment.  “Inside help?”  she asks the other man.  “We don’t know that much.  Maybe you can give us a little more information.  If you have it…” she says quietly as she looks at them.

Diplomacy
1d20+4
17+4 = 21


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

The manicured man sighed, "Well there wouldn't be a way for that kind of a force to amass on the borders just as the barrier happened to go down, they had to be planning this..." 

Beatrix sighed, "How are we so defenseless?" 

"These armies were well prepared and they're probably used to fighting, even with all of the violence in the city...there hasn't been a war for hundreds of years," he said. 

_Asya would know this, the part about the war. She would also catch wind of something that he hints at._

"Maybe," he started, "You could ask around here...someone might know something that could be of help." There was a lot of noise outside all of a sudden, bouts of rapid gunfire nearby. "We can't afford to open that door now and let them know we're here..." 

"There are children here," the more rugged man said. 

_There are several others in the little station...
6 women
5 men
3 children (two boys and a girl)_

_Roll for gather information_


----------



## Kuno (Jan 30, 2009)

Asya listens and nods trying to remember some things.

Knowledge History
1d20+2
11+2 = 13

Gather info
1d20+4
11+4 = 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

Knowledge History
1d20+2
11+2 = 13 + 10 [for being so old] = 23

Gather info
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

_Asya remembers that while she was alive when the barrier was erected, she lacks the casting ability, even with her knowledge to bring the barrier back alone. She would need someone else with a high status to actually draw up _the power. 

 _From one of the other people she learns that there is an evacuation train leaving the city several times a day. But much of the tracks are out. 

From another one she overhears rumors of only one radio station being left playing, its something about the end times. 

Another person makes a reference to the statue of the heroes nearby, this makes Asya smile. _


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2009)

Asya smiles as she thinks, pacing a bit.  “Alright, we need to get all the weapons together…” she says quietly her smile fading as she looks at the other people there.  “And, we need to get people to safety.  We have to get them out of the city…to where the train tracks should be clear…” she says with a sigh as she looks at the barred doors.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2009)

The old man shakes his head slowly, "There are hardly any weapons left here. We used some of them looking for survivors nearby and when it got too dangerous we came back," he said. "These people...they aren't going to go out though..." 

The younger man nodded, "We can't send them back out into that," he said, "We're hoping that we can hold up here...wait for the military to be raised and come...what little there is." 

"I thought there really wasn't an active one?" asked Beatrix, "Who are the men in the street?" 

"The Civillian defense Force acts a military...although they are trained I doubt I have seen them be used for this sort of thing ever," the old man paused now, "But we're going to stick it out here, sorry we have nothing to offer besides shelter, if you want to go out again you can but I don't think we could offer any support. Cell phone service is shot and there's only one radio left in the radio room..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2009)

Asya sighed as she shook her head.  “Eventually they will sniff you out…they will know you are here…” she said quietly as she rubbed the back of her neck.  Again she glanced at the doors.  “Radio…did you try and see if anyone responds to the radio?  Flip the channels?  See if anyone else is out there?”  she asks them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2009)

"We have relatively good protection from them in here anyway," said the older man, "And the radio's dead with no way to be charged."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 7, 2009)

"You have protection for the moment..."  Asya said with a sigh as she moved toward the doors.  "But, who knows for how long..."  she says then turns around looking at the groups.  "Okay...anyone have a plan?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 7, 2009)

"You have protection for the moment..." Asya said with a sigh as she moved toward the doors. "But, who knows for how long..." she says then turns around looking at the groups. "Okay...anyone have a plan?"

"We're staying here," the old man said, "Its much safer than taking out chances out in those streets," he said as he rubbed his hand across is mouth. "You can do what you want though."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 7, 2009)

Asya sighed.  "I figured as much." she said looking at them sadly.  "And, I hope that nothing discovers your presence."  Asya added quietly as she looked around.  "But, staying here is like waiting for an attack..." she says as she looks at the others.  "Maybe we should rest for a bit before moving on.  What do you think?" Asya says talking to those that had arrived with her.


----------

